# Ford 2310 wiring diagram



## taliotta (May 17, 2017)

Anyone have a Ford 2310 diesel tractor Wiring diagram for upload, sure could use one on a tractor I am trying to rebuild.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy taliotta, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Attached is a wiring diagram for a Ford 2310 non-diesel tractor. Diesel wiring is actually simpler, just remove the ignition circuitry, and add one wire for the thermostart.

PS: This wiring diagram is the same for Ford models 2310, 2600, 2610, 3600, 3610, 4100, 4110, 4600, 4610, 4600SU, 4610SU


----------

